# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  What is the best way to  learn?

## Gregooch

I have been looking at all kinds of you tube videos and everyone seems to have the best method for teaching mandolin, everything from learning by ear to learning two finger chords, to three finger chords to one chord shape that fits all to books, video, skype etc. Since I never really learned to read music very well albiet barley enough to get by?

 Should I work with whats on you tube for awhile or find someone who teaches the basics first then worry about learning styles. I'm not sure I like the whole skypoe idea, don't even think I can do it on my laptop. Also I'm not really a mega Bluegrass fan either, I started out playing Italian style songs like my grandmother used to play but also like pop standards, classic country/borderline bluegrass, rock ballads, Beatles etc. 

Still not sure which way to go, maybe by ear is best?

----------


## JeffD

Here is a radical approach. Instead of a generic "get better at it" goal, identify what kind(s) of music most move you, that you would most get a kick out of being able to play well. And pursue that with all your heart.

Doesn't even have to be mandolin music. What do you love to listen to? What kinds of music do you purchase? Can you play some of it on mandolin? And so on.

Let the direction of your passion guide you. Lessons, books, instructors, practice, ear training, all that works much better when its in service of a passion. And to be passionate, I think it helps to be specific. Its hard to be passionate about just getting better.

----------

auburngirl, 

Brandon Sumner

----------


## belbein

I think it also helps to make a choice and stick with it.  For the longest time, when I was trying to figure out how to learn chords, every time I looked at someone else's site, I found another "best way," as you point out.  At some point you have to just pick someone and do everything their way in order to establish a foundation.  You can change later, but you have to have the foundation first.  Once I did that, my learning actually started.

----------

albeham, 

Brandon Sumner, 

Christine Robins, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## Beanzy

> Also I'm not really a mega Bluegrass fan either, I started out playing Italian style songs like my grandmother used to play but also like pop standards, classic country/borderline bluegrass, rock ballads, Beatles etc.


What have you got going on nearby that may dovetail well with one or some of those tastes? 
It would be a real motivation driver to have a regular occasion when you can play with others.

----------

Tommcgtx

----------


## Pete Martin

There is no best way of getting from point A to point B.  Just enjoy the journey!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Denman John

----------


## JeffD

Are you regularly attending a jam? If you are looking for the single greatest thing you can do, IMO that is it. Regularly playing with other people will set your progress on fire. On fire.

If you are not already doing this, its probably because you feel you are not ready. Well do it anyway. I guarantee you, my personal promise, the first time you attend a jam it will not be because you feel ready, it will be because you did it anyway.

If you are already playing regularly, well you know what I mean, and others reading this may benefit.

----------

albeham, 

Chunkyfingers, 

farmerjones, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## twilson

Since you seem to have eclectic tastes, a study of scales, scale patterns, modes, arpeggios might really help build a good foundation that will help no matter where your mando playing takes you. 

A second Pete's suggestion: have fun.

tim wilson

----------

albeham

----------


## Boomslang

With all due respect to Jeff D, jumping into jams at 180 bpm for a newbie is not always the best way to go unless your working "solely" on chord development, backup and a break or two, now and again, out of shear benevolence of your betters...With that recipe, you'll soon fit-in, but to what? Sorry to say, most bluegrass clusterf   's, (as we say in the Marine Corps), are just a crude jumbled bit of non-melodic noise, rarely in any semblance of "collective" tempo.       
As to my prescription to "learn and Develop"- Never practice w/o a metronome. Establish your playing comfort speed and then set it lower. Play-every-single-day, even if for only a little while. Always maintain the fundamentals insofar as pick direction, tempo etc. Explore all music venues and learn new tunes as often as you choose to; That, in and of itself will keep you challenged and fresh.
Play with other people- In my case, I play with two to three others a couple of times a month. In years past I played with large "competitive clusters" and found the average 3 hours spent fell short of anything meaningful in the areas of musical development. When your playing with just a couple of people, solo at a Starbucks, for example, you really can readily quantify where you've been, where you are and nuance of future expectation. 
Boomslang-

----------

Manfred Hacker

----------


## yankees1

> I have been looking at all kinds of you tube videos and everyone seems to have the best method for teaching mandolin, everything from learning by ear to learning two finger chords, to three finger chords to one chord shape that fits all to books, video, skype etc. Since I never really learned to read music very well albiet barley enough to get by?
> 
>  Should I work with whats on you tube for awhile or find someone who teaches the basics first then worry about learning styles. I'm not sure I like the whole skypoe idea, don't even think I can do it on my laptop. Also I'm not really a mega Bluegrass fan either, I started out playing Italian style songs like my grandmother used to play but also like pop standards, classic country/borderline bluegrass, rock ballads, Beatles etc. 
> 
> Still not sure which way to go, maybe by ear is best?


 I think ( based on your post) that you should look for a good mandolin instructor. You need to start off right so you don't have to undo any bad habits and learn the correct way from the beginning. You might check out Pete Martin at petimarpress.com. He gives lessons by Skype on your home computer. A great teacher !

----------


## mandocrucian



----------


## Chris Rizos

Definitely a good teacher can make the difference. 
On the other hand, two tips that may help:
- If you have a friend that also wants to learn how to play, try spending time together. This will be fun, at least at the beginning when things may be slow or boring
- Select an easy song that you like and crash it (play it till you get it right)! This will keep you happy but will give a sense of accomplishment.

----------


## Pasha Alden

Gregooch - 
agreed with JeffD.

I am guided by the music that is my passion.  I am self taught, followed YouTube instruction and of course the book of Don Julin: "Mandolin for Dummies".  That worked well for me.   I learn from each teacher the things I need most.

Sometimes, it helps to have a musical background so that one can apply all learnt a bit quicker.

Happy learning - and enjoy the learning and be guided by your musical passion as JeffD suggested.

Happy playing

Pasha/Vanillamandolin

----------


## Pasha Alden

Agreed with Belbein
One needs to follow one person as the "head of the teachers"  There are so many different chord patterns on mandolin.   I have also found, that "perfect pitch" has pushed me along faster.  Meaning that I tended to learn different methods of different playing styles, chords, etc. as I have needed them and depending of course on the genre I wish to play.
A little secret: of course no longer a secret after published here, I am not the most patient of people with myself, so I force myself to learn a bit faster.  Method or madness?  Well you can consider that verdict.
However, I find it pushes me along a little faster, as I am sometimes a dreamer with great plans and visions but therefore I tend to procrastinate. So self-imposed pressure pushes me along and actually gets me to the goal a bit faster, wonderful for the mandolin playing journey.  
Some mando teachers may find this unacceptable.


Anyhow each one to his own and what works for you.

Happy learning and happy playing!

----------


## Pasha Alden

Agreed also with Pete and Twilson: scales and arpeggios the best thing!

----------


## Pasha Alden

For melody playing I would practice scales and arpeggios.   Once I have a few scales down pat I would play the melody of a favourite song, one that is still at beginners' level.   Then not just say play it in G major, but also in A major. Also in another scale, whichever I play well enough.   Say "A way ibn a manger" playing it in G A and B or C major.  That allows one to know the fret board so well.

Have fun

Pasha Alden

----------


## JeffD

> With all due respect to Jeff D, jumping into jams at 180 bpm for a newbie is not always the best way to go unless your working "solely" on chord development, backup and a break or two, now and again, out of shear benevolence of your betters...With that recipe, you'll soon fit-in, but to what? Sorry to say, most bluegrass clusterf   's, (as we say in the Marine Corps), are just a crude jumbled bit of non-melodic noise, rarely in any semblance of "collective" tempo. -


Hmmm. I was thinking beyond bluegrass. But even so I am going to stick to my guns. What ever you wish to become in your mandolinning, attending some kind of jam or regularly playing with other people, is the greatest thing you can do to stoke your engines of progress. Even if all you can do is listen, or sit in and scrap an occasional chord. Even if the jam is not in your particular favorite genre. (Its my experience that most jammers know when and where the other jams are, so you only have to start somewhere).

Your first jam will not be when you feel ready. It will be when you decide to attend despite not feeling ready.

----------


## kkmm

I don't really know how others learn to play mandolins (and instruments in general), I was lucky to have learned , at young age, the basic (i.e. music theory, piano), then practiced sight reading as well as ear training (by myself). If there is a song I want to learn, either having music sheet in front of me OR an MP3 from youtube or some Website, will do.
I frequently play instruments (mandolin included) along with karaoke songs (with vocal turned off), to practice, regardless of the key the song is in. What I am trying to say is "music theory and ear training combined" is a very powerful asset for playing music. It is not as hard as many think, but it takes perseverance.

----------


## Mandobart

Like Jeff D, I'm thinking beyond (or in addition to) bluegrass and agree that playing with others is essential.  Whether that's in a jam, just picking on the porch, whatever.  You'll never get as good as quickly if you never play with others.  Now you also need to have lots of hours of solo practice (both focused, directed practice AND noodling around).

My favorite musical genres are Hawaiian slack key and Gypsy Jazz.  A key element of both types is the focus on musical tradition being handed down through family lines.  There is a huge emphasis on watch, listen, play along.  Now the masters of both these genres start as children and are taught by other family members.  So if you're already grown and didn't happen to grow up in a Hawaiian or Romani family, the next best thing is to find a supportive group of musicians willing to share with you.  I'm lucky I did.  I'm better on mandolin after five years of this type of learning than I was on guitar after 25 years of playing alone.

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Here's my take on this ...... 
1. Practice daily 
2. Always tune your instrument to start
3. Warm up by playing scales and arpeggios. Practice the scales and arpeggios by key in the chord groupings that belong together. 
4. Spend at least fifteen minutes every day practicing reading notation. 
5.  Work on a new song for a half an hour daily
6.  Play some tunes / songs you know and are comfortable playing with a metronome
7. Play with a radio station or online music provider learning how to play songs " on the fly" ie. what key what chords pieces of the melody ... this is great for ear training ....
8. Acquire a basic understanding of music theory. Keys , relative chords and modes, time signatures, an understanding of the building blocks of music will help you learn and understand what to play when.
9. Find people to play with. It will encourage you to keep practicing because it's so much fun. 
10.  Listen to music and mandolin players both actively sitting down and paying attention and passively , when you are doing other stuff ... driving .. busy work  ....... 
Luck... R/

----------


## Mark Wilson

> What ever you wish to become in your mandolinning, attending some kind of jam or regularly playing with other people, is the greatest thing you can do to stoke your engines of progress. Even if all you can do is listen, or sit in and scrap an occasional chord.


I've wondered about musical families where all the kids can play at a high level early in life, if they gain most of their skills by having others around to play with anytime the mood hits. There's probably musical genes and parental instruction at play but I suspect the countless hours playing together does the trick in most cases.

----------


## catmandu2

> Still not sure which way to go, maybe by ear is best?


Ear is the essence.  You "can do without" reading (unless of course--you're in a reading-dependent milieu), but *never* can you do without an ear.  Ear is the essential part of music (listening); you cannot play if you cannot listen.

_Of course_--both is best.  But when playing the dichotomy game..

----------


## catmandu2

> I've wondered about musical families where all the kids can play at a high level early in life, if they gain most of their skills by having others around to play with anytime the mood hits. There's probably musical genes and parental instruction at play but I suspect the countless hours playing together does the trick in most cases.


I believe environment is an essential element of learning--particularly WRT music.  Immersion is likely very effective.

When music is relevant--there is an integration of elements.  If a young person assimilates, from an early age, the _meaning_ of music--the method of music (communication, symbolism, cultural relevance, nuance)--then all the technical elements will have a "place"--context--and a possibility of fomenting into natural creative expression.  If kids understand the form of music--they will be able to use music throughout their lives--whether or not they become "players."  The relationship to music is the vital piece.

This can all be developed well before a child takes up an instrument--but singing and dancing is the beginning of execution.  In fact--children typically have a highly acute sense of the meaning and essence of music--the vitality, efficacy and necessity of music:   Music is immediately relevant--without technical analysis or other abstraction.  Children are more integrated and they naturally _use_ music--_play_ music.  We can grow out of our sensory contact with the world--and often do.  If we retain the childlike relationship to music--we will continue to _dance...and sing with our voices, and play_

----------


## JonZ

JeffD is right. (You win the internet today, JeffD!)

The best strategy will depend on your _specific_ goals, and how much time you will dedicate to achieving them. 

What would you like to see yourself doing a year from now? How many minutes a day will you practice?

----------


## Mdanziger

Gosh I love your response, JeffD way up there! An organic way to acclimate to the mandolin planet.

----------


## bart mcneil

I think the best situation is to be among players who can answer questions but mainly who can inspire you to move forward. However many or most of us have to do it ourselves and, though lonely, it can be done. Although you know very little about reading music that in itself is a head start. Skype is good i think because it is very efficient on the teachers part and if you are motivated it should work well. Private lessons are good if you can find a mando player or a teacher sympathetic to your interests and needs.

Playing by ear is great but until you have some knowledge base it can be difficult too. But that would be your ultimate goal I would think.  In  truth most of us use various sources to learn, from lessons to Youtube videos, gleaning hints and info from friends. And if you have the opportunity to attend jams of music you enjoy it would be beneficial to attend. You will normally find players of all levels at these and they are good to teach you to function as a member of a group.

Like you, i have a smattering of piano lessons as a boy but reading music never really took. But they at least taught me that I probably could learn a stringed instrument. So I struggled through a few basic books on mando, particularly blues mandolin. and branched out from there. That interest I think gave me a focus around which I learned various picking techniques and history of blues in the 20th C. I had little interest in Bluegrass But I think a focus of some sort is good to give you a sense of direction in your studies, whether self taught or in lessons.

----------


## yankees1

You can't beat starting out with a GOOD instructor so you will learn the basics the correct way and not have to unlearn any bad habits that you may have developed.

----------


## mandocrucian



----------

albeham

----------


## catmandu2

Best way: the way that is fun

----------

